# High Combined at GRCA 2021



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Awesome accomplishment! You must be so proud.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Pretty great accomplishment! Not just breeding great litters, but finding puppy buyers to carry on with your great lines.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations! Love seeing these accomplishments and folks out there showing what these beautiful and smart pups can do.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congrats! Kathy is a phenomenal trainer and Sunfire dogs speak for themselves.


----------

